# When Algiers was French - Algeria



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and awesome those old photos are @Mikou :cheers:


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing and awesome those old photos are @Mikou :cheers:


thanks !


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> It's heart-wrenching to see how the Algerian cities have fallen apart since 1962 due to lack of care and neglect. Algiers, Oran, Bône, Sidi-Bel-Abbès, and several more, once beautiful cities with better amenities than in Metropolitan France (for example in 1962 most large Algerian cities had sewers while many French cities in Metropolitan France still lacked them), have been allowed to become derelict and run-down, with many buildings in ruin. It shocked my family a lot when we returned a few years ago. Of course young Algerians have no idea, because they didn't live before 1962, so they have no clue that their cities were once as beautiful and neatly kept as Nice or Bordeaux. Anyway, I prefer not to say more about it. :sleepy:


hno:


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Torch-troops hit the beaches*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mikou said:


>


That photo should be really old; before even the 60's...


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> That photo should be really old; before even the 60's...


during the world war 2 ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mikou said:


> during the world war 2 ...


I knew it  actually i was ready to tell you if that photo is from WWII


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also, those old photos ^^ are great too; great finds btw :cheers:


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

Excellent thread! 

It's a bit sad to see Algiers and Oran not as neatly kept as back then in the old days. Usually, in the old days, the bustling cities such as New York City were dirtier and over-crowded, but it definitely were not the case with Algiers.

Now, pollution is much more of a problem. It got much worse from 1990 to 2000 as Algiers, Oran, Tlemcen, etc.. exploded in population. Algeria is not a poor country, but the high birth-rate and rampant teenage boys lingering around pose serious challenges for the tidiness and safety of the streets in Algiers/Oran. 

Many, if not most of the 6 to 8-floor buildings in downtown Algiers and Oran were built in the 1890's to 1910's. As I walked down the streets, the date of construction on the cornerstone of each building was interesting to see.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Shera said:


> Excellent thread!
> 
> It's a bit sad to see Algiers and Oran not as neatly kept as back then in the old days. Usually, in the old days, the bustling cities such as New York City were dirtier and over-crowded, but it definitely were not the case with Algiers.
> 
> ...


thanks !


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

..



lomaxe said:


> This picture is in the public domain.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe


----------

